# Sir Chris Hoy



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

What a guy!  I can't even ride a bike, but have really enjoyed watching the cycling. Hugh Porter has to be one of the best sports commentators there is - so knowledgeable and his commentary just flows and he conveys the excitement so well


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

I ended up watching it earlier it says something for the guy when my son knew who he was in 2 seconds flat,its a very underrated sport.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like track cycling, in the same velodrome, will be very exciting this summer 

And the first medal to be awarded in the London Olympics 2012 may go to Mark Cavendish in Men's Road Cycling.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2012)

Good Luck to Uk Teams  !!!!


----------

